# android xml und opengl?



## fleckdalm (2. Mrz 2011)

Benötigt man zur android programmierung xml und open gl kenntnisse?
Mfg fleckdalm


----------



## XHelp (2. Mrz 2011)

XML ist vom Vorteil, aber viele Sachen kann auch die IDE für dich erledigen. Und außerdem ist der Einstieg in dieses Thema ziemlich leicht.
Zu Open GL: hm... wenn du Open GL verwenden willst, dann ja.


----------



## f4b1 (2. Mrz 2011)

Wie XHelp schon sagte, XML kenntnisse sind nicht unbedingt notwendig. Schau dir ein paar layout.xml-files an und du weißt alles was du wissen musst...

ich hatte vor meinem erstkontakt mit android auch keine xml kenntnisse, hab das Android 2 Buch von Pant/Becker durchgemacht, das reicht vollkommen aus!


----------



## fleckdalm (2. Mrz 2011)

Also ist beides nivht unbedingt nötig aber was.für vorteile hat man wenn man es kann? 
Mfg fleckdalm


----------



## maki (2. Mrz 2011)

fleckdalm hat gesagt.:


> Also ist beides nivht unbedingt nötig aber was.für vorteile hat man wenn man es kann?


Man kann es dann anwenden.


----------



## fleckdalm (2. Mrz 2011)

Ja aber was bringt es wenn man es anwendet hat das irgendwelche vorteile oder ist das.nur ein anderer weg zum ziel? 
Mfg fleckdalm


----------



## f4b1 (2. Mrz 2011)

Also bzgl. Open GL kann ich nichts sagen.
Zum Thema XML: Bei Android kann man alle Ressourcen (Arrays, Layouts, Strings, ...) als XML Dateien definieren. So bekommt man ne Trennung von Code und Ressourcen.

Man muss es nicht so machen, erleichtert einem aber enorm die Wartbarkeit und ist mMn auch um einiges sauberer!


----------



## XHelp (2. Mrz 2011)

fleckdalm hat gesagt.:


> Ja aber was bringt es wenn man es anwendet hat das irgendwelche vorteile oder ist das.nur ein anderer weg zum ziel?



Was denn für ein Ziel? Willst du etwas mit OpenGL machen? Wenn ja - dann brauchst du es. Wenn nicht - dann brauchst du es nicht. Welche Vorteile hast du daraus: Wenn du es kannst und brauchst - kannst du deine Aufgabe erledigen. Wenn du es nicht kannst, aber brauchst - dann kannst du deine Aufgabe nicht erledigen. :bahnhof:


----------



## fleckdalm (2. Mrz 2011)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Was denn für ein Ziel? Willst du etwas mit OpenGL machen? Wenn ja - dann brauchst du es. Wenn nicht - dann brauchst du es nicht. Welche Vorteile hast du daraus: Wenn du es kannst und brauchst - kannst du deine Aufgabe erledigen. Wenn du es nicht kannst, aber brauchst - dann kannst du deine Aufgabe nicht erledigen. :bahnhof:



Danke schonmal, aber für was braucht man es denn?


----------



## XHelp (2. Mrz 2011)

Gib doch "opengl" bei google ein.


----------



## Stroker89 (23. Mrz 2011)

Für "normale" Android Programme, sind keine OpenGL Kenntnisse nötig, falls du das meinst


----------



## RoNa (24. Mrz 2011)

Du kannst in Android einfache Layouts mit einem GuiBuilder zusammenklicken. Guckst Du: DroidDraw : Graphical User Interface Editor for Android Cell Phone Development and Programming

Die Betonung liegt auf 'einfache'.

Gruß,

Robert


----------

